# Diesel or gas trucks?



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

I am considering switching to diesel and hoping to get some feedback from you guys. Currently I have a '12 Ram 1500 5.7L v8, it has plenty of power but the mpg is awful with a trailer. I average about 18 mpg combined with no trailer, but pulling a load I get 8-10mpg going downhill. 18' trailer with 4' high cage.
-I've been researching 08-11 F250 and 08-12 Ram 2500 diesels, since I can't wrap my head around paying $55K+ for a new one. Every site I've read on has had one extreme or the other. One, everyone will say they get 24-28 mpg empty and 16-18 pulling a trailer, then the next site will be 14-16 empty and 10-12mpg pulling a load. I know a diesel will be better for pulling, but it will also be my daily driver.

-What are your experiences/opinions? or What truck would you recommend?
Thanks!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a concrete sub that owned 4. One of them had 225k and ran strong. The other three had reocurring injector issues, head gasket issues and cost him a lot more over their life than he likely would have spent on a gasser.
I drive a 6.0 2500 GM. Those motors are notorious guzzlers. I avg 12 unloaded and 9 when towing. You can go to most truck forums and find the guys that make nutty claims about fantastic mileage, either thru a certain brand, a tune or chip, etc. The laws of physics are true in all 50 states. Pulling a trailer creates the same drag behind any truck you pick. I don't have any bias, I just prefer inexpensive breakdowns, and for the most part, my gas trucks have been cheaper to maintain over the long haul, including the cost for fuel.
I avoid using my truck for everyday run arounds when possible, because my philosophy is that the gas mileage doesn't really matter to me if I'm making money when I use it.
I pull 12k plus on a fairly regular basis; skid steers, vehicles, backhoes, campers and 5th wheels. No problems. I know quite a few diesel guys pulling 5th wheel campers and equipment trailers who honestly get around 12 mpg loaded. I don't buy new either, but if I were looking at diesels and the cost for one, even used, I would have to wonder why the seller was unloading it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a 2000 F250 diesel. 

I HAD a 2002 V10.

I have a 2014 F150 with the 5.0L engine. 
This truck will obliterate the V10 on both power and mileage.
With the modern tow ratings its rated for nearly the same amount of work too.

For many years with the advent of turbo charged and intercooled diesels in the 90s they would way out perform their gasser cousins. 
Now that the EPA has tightened up regs so much on diesel engines the cost for one has become almost prohibitive on newer models. 
And the gasser models have come a very long way on power and mileage. 

If I was looking for a "new" truck for towing I'd get the big block V8 in a F250 or F350.
Unless you've got lots of disposable income and just WANT a diesel.

MTMNTMAN will be along shortly to give some very detailed mileage reports for his.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Had a concrete sub that owned 4.


What manufacturer was it? OP was talking about Fords and Dodges. I am assuming you're talking about Ford?


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I knew diesels would be more expensive maintenance wise, but since I've never owned one myself I wasn't sure if the workability would be worth it. I'm sure I'll just stick with gas and just upgrade to a 2500.


----------



## randyo156 (Mar 22, 2014)

The newer emissions stuff has killed the economy of newer diesel trucks
my 02 7.3 w a 8.5 x 24 loaded enclosed gets 13
my 07 6.0 with a 6x12 open gets 11.5


----------

